# Dad charged after coach assaulted



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_10554109?source=rss

Sounds pretty crazy to me.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_10554109?source=rss
> 
> Sounds pretty crazy to me.


I saw that article as well. Some of these thug parents need to be blacklisted from entering any of these school athletics.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_10554109?source=rss
> ...


I am not racist, but there happens to be a very strong ethnic similarity between this crime and two previous ones involving assaults on football officials. I think old western style justice would be more appropriate, a little taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I am not racist, but there happens to be a very strong ethnic similarity between this crime and two previous ones involving assaults on football officials. I think old western style justice would be more appropriate, a little taste of their own medicine.


You don't have to be a racist to see that folks like this guy are asshats, regardless of their color. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the word asshat, thanks for the introduction.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I like the word asshat, thanks for the introduction.


Glad to be a bit helpful.... now just don't go using it to describe Utahutefan. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I like the word asshat, thanks for the introduction.
> ...


I don't need to, it is implied, like "you" at the beginning of a sentence.

BTW, you fell into a bad crowd when you moved here. :mrgreen:


----------

